# guys, what do you think of girls with short hair?



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't think long hair is going to do anything magical in terms of my attractiveness, i just don't want something else working against me if i can help it. For a while i said, "i don't care what they think, i'll have short hair for myself. I'm the one who has to live with it anyway." But at the moment i could go either way.

Thoughts?

Edit: at time of post i had short hair and was considering growing it longer.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i find a lot of women with shorter hair attractive.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

How short? Something like this looks good to me. http://www.the-hairstylist.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Short-Bob-Hairstyles-For-Women-2.jpg


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

I think some girls can make shorter hair look good if there is some level of effort put into it, but I think longer hair is a much safer route to go. It depends on what you look like really. It's possible that you look better with a shorter style haircut opposed to having longer hair. Again though, I think longer is safer.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

omg girls with short hair <3, I tend to like boyish girls though. 

I think a lot of guys find short haired girls unattractive, I honestly don't know why. When ever I would tell some dude that I liked x girl they would respond with "but she looks like a boy."


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@jsgt










Something like this. I actually look similar to her, just not so pretty.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I actually don't mind short hair on women. Long or short it doesn't matter. Do whatever you feel comfortable doing!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

The Library of Emma said:


> @*jsgt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this video. 



 Not the freakout part, but her hairstyle. 
I think it's a really cute look for a blond/dirty blond. When I see someone with short hair, it gives me a sense that they're easy going in nature, carefree, spontaneous, ect...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

jsgt said:


> When I see someone with short hair, it gives me a sense that they're easy going in nature, carefree, spontaneous, ect...


Hm. Maybe that's it then, my personality confuses them because i'm none of those things...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it depends, but some women can really pull of a sexy look with short hair, it can most def be very attractive. It's hard to describe but some women seem to look better with short hair than others, it goes with the shape of their face, their personality, it just looks good. There are a lot of different styles though, too...there's a huge difference between a pixie cut and a bob cut and some work with some women, and some just don't lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some girls can pull it off but long hair is more universally attractive.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Long hair for sure.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

It can look good, depends on the girl.


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

I think most girls would look better with short hair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It depends on the individual, some look amazing and some look terrible.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

too few girls can pull it off and even those who can are generally considered ugly with short hair by most people so i just don't see why anyone would risk it


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't mind it at all.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Depends on your face shape the most, some women look incredibly sexy with short hair, but most look a little strange and more than a few look exactly like a man.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am personally not a super big fan of short hair. If I see a girl with short hair, I'd just think she'd be prettier with longer hair. Alecia Beth pulls off short hair pretty good I guess, but she does a lot of weird stuff with her hair that a normal person wouldn't do, like coloring it, and styling it for a long time. Everything from shoulder length, to the middle of the back length is my kind of hair though.

Here are some hair styles that I generally really like though:



















When girls pull all their hair behind their ears, like legolas here and gets the same huge dot of hair on top of their head like the girl beneath legolas.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

It varies. Depending on face shape and just how short it is.
It isn't much of a factor for me since I think people can look cute with either short or long hair.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't care for it, but it look good on certain women.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks really hot on the right girl.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> I am personally not a super big fan of short hair. If I see a girl with short hair, I'd just think she'd be prettier with longer hair. *Alecia Beth * pulls off short hair pretty good I guess, but she does a lot of weird stuff with her hair that a normal person wouldn't do, like coloring it, and styling it for a long time. Everything from shoulder length, to the middle of the back length is my kind of hair though.


lol could you not have said Pink? I've heard of Pink (I think most people will have,) but I had to Google Alecia Beth. For some reason I thought it was going to be that comic book girl YouTuber. Speaking of her, she has awesome hair and dyes it different colours.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

I say keep it long. Some people can pull off short hair buy why chance it. I would say anything touching sholders is not short so it does not have to be real long.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Generally speaking, I find women with short hair (pixie cut-short) more attractive than women with long hair. Imo shorter hair brings out a woman's facial features.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It looks good on some girls but overall, I prefer a bit longer hair. Doesn't have to be really long though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol could you not have said Pink? I've heard of Pink (I think most people will have,) but I had to Google Alecia Beth. For some reason I thought it was going to be that comic book girl YouTuber. Speaking of her, she has awesome hair and dyes it different colours.


Nope, I couldn't 

I liked the red hair and that type of bangs. The bang does have considerable length, and just looks sexy hanging to the the one side like that. The violet hair is just too short I think.

Who's the girl anyway?

I found this girl randomly, searching up "perfect dark zero girl", and and her hair definitely wasn't ugly either. I have never seen a girl have a combination of two lengths of hair before, and the color empathizing that.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not a man, but if I were, there's nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I like short hairstyles a lot more than long hairstyles, but I understand they take more effort (which is funny because it's the opposite for guys).


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I used to hate girls with short hair as a kid, but now I love them. I really love hair of all lengths now. I find that I like style over the actual length. I met a girl around October who had a buzzcut, and she was honestly one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen. As long as you don't have one of those ugly, "smart" mom haircuts, I'm cool with it.

The only time I don't find short hair attractive is when the girl has a very androgynous body and face. The "effeminate boy" look really turns me off, even if the girl is cute.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's OK but TBH, it depends on the person. Some women look better with short hair. Generally, if they have super straight hair they seem to look better with longer hair. If they have wavy/curly hair, it tends to look better somewhat shorter. Although I have seen some really pretty wavy hair that was long.


----------



## TopangaJohn (Aug 9, 2016)

HOT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I love me a pixie do on a chic.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I just can't find attractive girls that have boys haircuts. Even pixie seems to masculine to me, dunno why. I prefer the hair line to be at least at the middle of the neck or lower.

If I were to choose, I love long straight hair, below the shoulders. If it's black, then it's awesome. Couple that with black eyes and bam, perfect. Just my taste. Or fetish ?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Long hair for women will be considered more attractive by the majority. I prefer long hair on women because I have been conditioned to. For example, google search beautiful women or look for lists of beautiful women, or look at what pics of women advertisers use to sell their products, flick through womens magazines and so forth.

Long hairfest.

However, that isn't to say your_ own_ looks would be maximised by following these standards. Your face shape might work better with shorter hair.

In my own case for example, I have a chin that looks like the undercarriage of an 80 year old man, so I cover it up with a beard. Stubble is optimal on men atm, but on me it certainly isn't.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I like both short hair and long hair on women.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long hair is generally much more feminine, so I prefer that by a long way. 

it depends on the shape of face but in general short hair or very short hair is not that attractive to Me.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Bob haircuts can be cute.





































Or you could be chloe from life is strange.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

DistraughtOwl said:


> Bob haircuts can be cute.


While short hair usually isn't my preference, I can definitely say that I am a sucker for blunt bangs.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I think it all depends on the person and the style, some people can pull it off much better than others. Pixie cuts look good on a slim face and with people who have striking features, such as Keira Knightley, for example. 

Very short hair such as buzz cuts or military cuts in my opinion tend to generally always suit Jamaican and African females with dark skin. Take Grace Jones for example, she really rocks it and looks fantastic.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Leaving attractiveness aside for a minute -

TheLibraryofEmma, do you get social anxiety about going to the hairdressers? If so, a short haircut will be a big problem for you. You really do have to get it trimmed every 6 weeks consistently or else it turns into a shaggy mullet. Short hair also works out a lot more expensive than long hair for that reason - you're always having to pay for haircuts. So if you get anxious about getting haircuts, it might not be the style to go for. (Source: had short haircut while social anxiety was at its worst. 2/10 do not recommend).


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I prefer girls with long hair, however I have seen some girls pull it off well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a subreddit for guys who are into women with short hair. I noticed all the women in the photos have little noses and very feminine faces. I guess if you have a large nose or a strong jaw line, short hair is a no go.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I think she might be a lesbian.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

My feeling is that some women look better with short hair.

- I think Emma Watson's really close cut several years ago was really attractive
- Natalie Portman months after having her head shaved in _V for Vendetta
_
What is most important is how comfortable women feel without being too self-conscious. No one is ever going to please everybody's tastes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Depends on the girl, but some can really ROCK it. Miley Cyrus is a good example.









Hate the outfit, but her hair is on point.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like short hair but I really miss my long hair. So if you cut it...you might regret it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

As someone with a pixie cut, I can verify that boys indeed have run away from me faster than when I had long hair. The good thing about hair though is that it grows, so you can always go short and if you don't like it, you can grow it long again.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

*Update*

since reading the initial posts, i've been letting my hair grow out. as it started out with a pixie, this is an incredibly slow process. the front is *almost* chin-length now.

I've been looking online...as well as checking out this thread again, lol  currently my thoughts are divided between the two below. As much as i like the more "severe" haircuts, my hair is not straight enough to pull off harsh bangs or anything that requires order to look nice. i think these might work for me though.

This?















Or this?














I'm not sure if this seems too plain? It is longer.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh, and thank you everyone who has replied with their opinions and suggestions so far.

You've given me many different ideas to consider.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> Oh, and thank you everyone who has replied with their opinions and suggestions so far.
> 
> You've given me many different ideas to consider.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I like these:




























But even though you have a little bit of curls in your hair, longer hair can also be very sexy:



















For some reason I am also very attracted to hairstyles like this. First of all you just want to touch it, because just look at that.. No explanation needed, really. Another thing, at least to me is that it makes a woman look "rough/wild" when she has a lot of curls, and that again makes them look like "strong independent woman" which is also very attractive. You know, kind of like Lara Croft, except she doesn't have curls, just generally very rough hair.










Lara Croft:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> Lara Croft:
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/c0HZH0NBv5A/maxresdefault.jpg


I appreciate what they tried to do with the new Lara Croft in the prequel games, but it was kind of weird and it felt more disturbing trying to save her from things happening and such. Kind of takes you out of the game a tad because with the quicktime events it's like she's the person you're saving yet you're also playing her. She's a lot more.. 'vulnerable' now. I suppose in a way that adds something to the experience, but also takes something away. Though I didn't finish Tomb Raider 2013 (and still haven't played the newer one.)

I played a few of the earlier games growing up and she was a completely different badass character, and there was a completely different vibe for the most part.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TombRaider/comments/4h2azu



> Lara Croft is weak.
> 
> In the original game series, she was a badass cool chick with a giant pony-tail who auto-locked on targets and lit them up with dualies. She didn't whine or cry at all. I think if you jumped off a very high ledge, she'd scream, but that was about it. The new one is softer, less badass, and less cool overall.


yup



> Lara Croft is essentially just Indiana Jones, but female. Indiana Jones is not Indiana Jones because he's relatable. He is not relatable at all. He's a badass who is constantly in over his head.


yup



> Quick-time events are cancer


yup


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

To be fair, Lara Croft in the original games wasn't exactly the pinnacle of character depth. She didn't say or do much beyond what the player made her do, so she was badass because we wanted her to be. The newer games have the opportunity to give her some vulnerabilities to overcome, like any good protagonist should have.

Quicktime events are cancer, though.

And girls with short hair are awesome.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like it. Short hair can be empowering and beautifully feminine. Just look at Ruby Rose or Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I really like short hair on women, though I'd say shoulder-length or a bit shorter is ideal. But then I have a thing for "tomboyish" looks so yeah... Long hair always seemed like such a hassle to me and I hate hassle. For the same reason I really dislike high heels -- they look SO UNCOMFORTABLE! Give me a girl who wears sneakers any day, thanks.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

lisbeth said:


> Leaving attractiveness aside for a minute -
> 
> TheLibraryofEmma, do you get social anxiety about going to the hairdressers? If so, a short haircut will be a big problem for you. You really do have to get it trimmed every 6 weeks consistently or else it turns into a shaggy mullet. Short hair also works out a lot more expensive than long hair for that reason - you're always having to pay for haircuts. So if you get anxious about getting haircuts, it might not be the style to go for. (Source: had short haircut while social anxiety was at its worst. 2/10 do not recommend).


interestingly enough, i'm okay with hairdressers... i had a very nice one when i first had my hair cut short, about three or four years ago now.

since then, as i'm living at home, my mom is usually the one who trims it for me, she's surprisingly good at this sort of thing. :/



Twilightforce said:


> I think she might be a lesbian.


which "she" are you referring to here?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The Library of Emma said:


>





Demon Soul said:


>


I really like the messy bob look, but unfortunately I think it's one of those styles that requires a lot of work (to achieve the look like you've just gotten out of bed). If you really do just get out of bed, it probably looks more like this:


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> which "she" are you referring to here?


I'm sure they mean that they think girls with short hair are lesbians, and that is a common stereotype. The reverse also, I get stereotyped for keeping long hair.


----------

